# urushi/Laquer?



## Kami (Dec 9, 2007)

I have got some chestnu melanine lacquer - I have not given this a go yet however I was looking at sever japaneese fountain pens online and it mentioned the technique of urushi.  Whats the differeance?

They even used red for some pens.

Can we get urushi in a bottle or is it a secret recipie developed over generations?

Also is it hard to apply urushi or do you just wipe one and leave it to dry?

Thanks,

Kami


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Straight from a google search:

URUSHI LIQUID   Urushi is obtained as sap Fig. U1 from the urushi tree 'RhusVerniciflua' which originally comes from the Himalayas. The urushi tree is to be found mostly in Southeast Asia, particularly in countries such as Japan, China, Korea, Taiwan, Vietnam, Burma, Cambodia, Bhutan and it prefers a warm climate. Mango, cashew nut and pistachio are also family of the urushi tree.

When the stem of the urushi tree reaches a diameter of 15 to 20 cm the urushi-liquid can be extracted; this process is called kakitori Fig. U3. Small incisions are made locally on the bark, in such a way that the liquid can be captured. In Japan, this process is repeated every 4 to 5 days, from the middle of June until the end of October. 700 to 1000 incisions are made on each urushi tree and at the end of October, one big cut is made around the outline of the tree to squeeze the last drops out. After this the tree dies. Depending on the size of the tree, one urushi tree can produce only 150 to 250 cc of raw urushi.

The shortest time in which urushi can dry is approximately 20 minutes, but when certain areas need to dry slowly, the drying method can vary according to the purpose....it takes one to four weeks to gain the desired result. The condition of the adhesive agent can be checked daily on superfluous mugi-urushi, and minor adjustments can still take place during the first few days.


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2007)

Check with DCBluesman


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe it is a very very intensive process and have only ever heard of one person who can do it...DCBluesman.  I think it takes a long long time to complete the finish, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a message here somewhere on this Site that described Lou's rubbed-on lacquer finish. It isn't quick, but it it the best lacquer finish you can put on a pen.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 9, 2007)

Andrew,

Thanks for that. I have had several people ask me if I could find it here. I can find urushi but not the kind you posted and generally what people ask me for. And the only place that would have it would be in a specialty store in which the lingo is totally out of my league. The price for that kind is almost prohibitive too. I did find some online once.


----------

